

The Story of ShelfLuv: midVenturesLAUNCH Hackathon Best Overall App - wushupork

I just wanted to follow up on ShelfLuv for those of you interested in the story behind the app.<p>http://blog.pekpongpaet.com/2010/10/03/the-story-of-shelfluv-midventureslaunch-hackathon-best-overall-app/<p>I've added some of the features that people mentioned in the post Review my hackathon MVP - Amazon instant search: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1739488<p>Also found out that my submits immediately become dead if I try to submit anything with my domain name.
======
jfarmer
Sort of works. I start typing "guests of the ayatollah" and the books appear
and vanish and appear and vanish and finally vanish, but by then I've entered
the full book name (why isn't it auto-completing? look at how Chrome's auto-
complete works for the correct behavior) and it's not letting me add the book.

When I hit enter it says "no books returned, please try another search."

So...totally unusable for me.

I'm on Mac + Chrome, if that helps.

~~~
wushupork
Thanks this is helpful. I definitely need to do more testing on other
browsers. I'm not much of a Chrome fan.

------
aberkowitz
I really like the way ShelfLuv looks visually. My issue is that the instant
search adds nothing to your app.

It would be very cool if you expanded / changed to make it socially oriented -
"Create your own ShelfLuv and Share it with friends."

~~~
wushupork
It's definitely an MVP and I am thinking of some features that would make it
really compelling.

